# Would I be a good Mom?



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

We have 3 F GSD's and they get along great, I'm able to go everywhere with them and lead all 3 at the same time by myself. 
This fellow has really appealed to me and I inquired about him. It seems he's been passed over by everyone and yet from what I can tell, he seems to be a great dog. 
The girl there is more then happy to work with me and even gave me the name of a rescue that he could propably hitch a ride up to Canada with to get him here for me. Sounds good!! Right?
Here's the problem, What if he dosen't work out? What if he doesn't like cats and chases my senior guy? What if the 'girls' don't like him? 
It seems to be a long trip for him for uncertainties. Right now he's listed as urgent and I don't want to be the one to give false hope then send him to the gas chamber. (Guilt!)
He's young and looks like he's be quite trainable from any bad habit he might have (just needs a chance) 
The rescue is picking up dogs in that area on Sat. and I would have to make quick arrangements with them and get him in to the vet this morning before noon (vet isn't there after 12:00) or wait until tomorrow so the pressure is on.
It's a long way for him to travel, I have always wanted an all black GSD. I just don't want to cause him more upset.
Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Worst case scenario: you may have to find him another home. You would have to contact area rescues and shelters to help cross post. Young dogs are relatively easy to place. For the dog better than being gassed.

Best case scenario: you may end up with the wonderful companion.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Do you have his pet finder link? Which transport is he going to be on? I only ask because I maybe doing one this weekend and he might be on it!!

I agree with RebelGSD, you may have a crate and rotate on your hands for a while if it doesn't work out, but he may fit in just fine. 

Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

How old is this boy? If he is in a southern shelter and is over a year old, there is a very good chance he may have heartworms. Heartworm treatment estimates in Ontario start at $900 and go up. Just something to keep in mind.

How long are you prepared to work with him if he's not an instant good fit? Can you keep him separated from your other dogs should the need arise?

Are you well connected with local rescues should you need to rehome him? Will you stand behind him and take him back if a placement you make does not work out? How will you check out prospective homes if you need to place him? Are you prepared to have a contract with that home?

Not trying to discourage you, but these are all things you need to think about. I have done a long distance adoption myself which worked out well, but all these things were under discussion when we took the plunge.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I believe he's in OH, so hopefully not too much risk but always good to consider all possibilities.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Which pup is it?


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I am the optimist. I have to tell you that this dog came your way for a reason. If you do not do anything, you will feel bad about it. If you do bring him your way, you have the knowledge and connections (?) to rehab and make a wonderful home for him with your pack. Worst case scenario- rehoming due to issues that may or may not arise.

Whatever you dicide, I wish you and him the best!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ddHow old is this boy? If he is in a southern shelter and is over a year old, there is a very good chance he may have heartworms. Heatrworm treatment estimates in Ontario start at $900 and go up. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> _*He is @ 1 yr old and Located in Ohio. He will have to be tested by a vet before he crosses the border. BTW I took in a dog years ago with heartworm so yes, it's nothing to overlook!*_
> 
> ...


*Not taken as discouragment, I need all the questions to come out of the wood work now! *
Here's his link. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=727264&page=2#Post727264


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Not sure where you are in Ontario, but Ohio is not that far.

Nice looking boy, hope you can work something out. The black ones always need extra help. Thanks for considering him.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Mansfield, OH is not far at all from Niagra Falls- maybe 4 or 5 hours. Granted I know Ontario is HUGE and chances are you are not in NF but will give you a general idea.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm about 2hrs from the Windsor/Detriot border and it's another 3 hrs south from there.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That's not so far. We drove 7 hours one way to get our boy last year. He didn't mind - I think he knew he was going home.

Are you getting him??


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm hopeful. I have to get a rescue involed so that I can get him spayed and vaccinated.








They can't get him in to the vet for nuturing until next week. The vet said if I just wanted to get the minimum to get him across the border then he could get him in tomorrow. That way he can get a ride up to Canada with the rescue on Sat.
But I would rather wait and get everything done at once. It's so expensive to get nutering done up here. Then he would be coming up next Sat.
I have to get my van in to the shop to get the transmission looked at. That is why Im hesitateing to go get him. If I can get it fixed in time I will try to go get him. 
I'm going away next Friday so I will be away for 2 weeks so I will have to make so arrangements to my schedule.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is he going to be alive next week?


----------

